# Safari quitte inopinément



## mike1 (13 Mai 2003)

salut , j'ai un problème avec safari qui quitte inopinément quand je le lance et que je suis connecté sur internet, pas quand je suis d'éconncté!?

il fonctionne très bien dans un autre log.

qui peut me dire...; ou me trouver la solution? merci!


----------



## alfred (13 Mai 2003)

tu as essayé de réinitialisé safari?


----------



## ricchy (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mike1:</font><hr /> * qui peut me dire...; ou me trouver la solution? merci!   * 

[/QUOTE]
Jette cette préférence: 
com.apple.Safari.plist
Que tu trouves dans ton dossier user &gt; bibliothèque &gt; préférences &gt; com.apple.Safari.plist


----------



## mike1 (13 Mai 2003)

merci les gars , mais j'y avais déjà pencer et cela n'a jamais marché!!!!:-((( je ne comprend pas!


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (13 Mai 2003)

Ben, je vais pas faire avancer le débat, mais chez moi, il quitte inopinément assez régulièrement, quand il n'avale pas une page particulière... Safari est encore en beta (on a tendance à l'oublier tant il est malgré tout stable malgré ce stade de développement), donc s'il plante, c'est un peu normal/prévisible...


----------



## mike1 (13 Mai 2003)

oui, je suis d'accors, mais là je ne peut plus l'utiliser sur ce log ...très génant pour moi vue que je le préfère à tous les autres!!!!


----------



## mike1 (13 Mai 2003)

il a t il un fichier qui peut correspondre àl'onglet sécurité de safari?????


----------



## mike1 (16 Mai 2003)

salut , mon problème vient  d'être résolu par un copain, il fallait jetter les deux fichiers qui se trouve dans application support /webfondation de l'USER (cookies.plist et l'autre)


merci à tous pour votre aide.......


----------



## myckmack (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mike1:</font><hr /> * salut , mon problème vient  d'être résolu par un copain, il fallait jetter les deux fichiers qui se trouve dans application support /webfondation de l'USER (cookies.plist et l'autre)* 

[/QUOTE]
L'autre, c'est "HTTPCookies.plist".


----------



## boris_b (13 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

déterrage de sujet :
Safari quitte inopinément.

J'ai suivi vos conseils :
_ j'ai jeté _com.apple.Safari.plist

_ Dans application support_, je n'ai pas le fichier suivant :
_webfondation de l'USER_ pour jeter _cookies.plist_ et _HTTPCookies.plist_.  	

J'ai réinstallé les applications groupées du DVD fourni avec le Mac Book Pro (ordi sur lequel Safari quitte inopinément).

Rien n'y fait, Safari quitte toujours inopinément. Si vous avez une idée d'où cela peut venir ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h49 ----------

J'ai aussi cherché l'application dans Apple Store ...


----------



## boris_b (14 Août 2012)

Le problème vient d'une mise à jour faite avec _MacOSXUpdCombo10.6.8.dmg_
Depuis Safari ne s'ouvre plus ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 si tu as "jeté" un .plist de Safari, tu as perdu toute ta configuration personnelle : signets, historique, etc...

Les .plist, dans un premier temps on ne les jette pas  : on les déplace.

Concernant Safari, tu peux tenter de le supprimer du dossier Applications, et de le télécharger puis l'installer.

Pour ne pas perdre la version que tu as actuellement, déplaces là du dossier Applications vers un autre (Documents par exemple).
Supprime l'icône du Dock. (important).

Télécharge Safari, installe le et lance le.

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1531?viewlocale=fr_FR

Avant de faire ça, tente de lancer Safari par un double clic dessus dans le dossier Applications.

Si ça marche, quitte, supprime l'icône du Dock, relance depuis Applications.


----------



## boris_b (14 Août 2012)

Merci Renaud, pour tes conseils. J'ai restauré les .plist depuis mon disque dur externe et Time Machine. Si Safari ne s'ouvrait pas c'est que la mise à jour de _MacOSXUpdCombo10.6.8.dmg_ une fois faîte rend obsolète le Safari 5.0.5.

J'ai eu du mal à trouver la page officielle d'Apple pour télécharger Safari 5.1.7, version recommandée dès que l'on a fait une mise à jour avec le fichier cité plus haut dans ce post.

Le lien que tu donnes dans ton post c'est pour Windows (fichier .exe), la page pour Mac OSX Snow Leopard est la suivante.
Le problème est résolu dans mon cas. Si j'avais fais une mise à jour depuis le fichier MacOSXUpdCombo10.6.8.dmg c'était dans le but d'installer Lion Mountain. 

Grâce à toi, Renaud, je saurai pour la prochaine fois que le raccourci dans le dock peut poser problème et que l'on déplace les fichiers au lieu de les jeter (ça paraît pourtant évident, je te l'accorde ). Encore merci.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2012)

Content que ça soit résolu.

La page que j'ai donnée pour Safari est en principe pour Mac :





Mais effectivement ça envoie un .exe, le pb s'est déjà présenté il y a quelques jours pour un autre sujet.

Le coup de l'icône, c'est seulement parce que une icône renvoie à une Application donnée.

Donc l'icône que tu avais dans le Dock ouvrait ton ancien Safari.
Dans le cadre d'une mise à jour normale de l'application, on a pas à intervenir sur l'icône, et heureusement.
Mais si pour une raison X, on a besoin de faire des essais avec une autre version de la même application, il est préférable de supprimer l'icône pour éviter les confusions, c'est à dire lancer la mauvaise version.

Ceci dit, quand on sait cela, il est tout à fait possible d'avoir 2 ou 3 icônes de Safari dans le Dock, chacune appelant UNE version de Safari.

Il faut juste savoir quelle icône lance quelle version...


----------

